# Delay in employment Visa-Abu Dhabi



## nain

Hi
My employment visa was applied by my employer in Abu Dhabi 12-13 days back. But as per my PRO the status is still " In Process". Can any body tell what must be the reason for the delay. I visited UAE on short time visa in Dec 14. I heard there are some systemic changes being done in the Visa office, is it true.
Please reply.


----------



## almo86

Hi nain,

Have you heard anything back yet?

Thanks


----------



## nain

Hi almo86
No information so far. Wishing for the best.
Thanks


----------



## almo86

Hello! 

Okay, keep us updated  

I'm in the same situation as you! 

All the best.


----------



## narain

Yes keep us updated


----------



## almo86

Hi Nain,

Did you manage to get your visa sorted out?

Thanks


----------



## Forfar22

Hi, same situation as yours. Please post when you get your visa.


----------



## almo86

Hi Forfar,

Got mine after 13 working days 

Hope you'll get yours soon


----------



## Forfar22

At last got after 24 working days.


----------



## cheme

Hoping for the best for you, keep us updated!


----------



## ak1984

Hi,
My visa was applied on the 10th of August. Its still not here. Why do you think there is so much delay? Also when you got your visa, how far back was the issue date since I have heard I need to enter the UAE within 2 months of the issue date.

Regards


----------



## Adlia2015

ak1984 said:


> Hi,
> My visa was applied on the 10th of August. Its still not here. Why do you think there is so much delay? Also when you got your visa, how far back was the issue date since I have heard I need to enter the UAE within 2 months of the issue date.
> 
> Regards


Is your security clearance already done ?


----------



## ak1984

Adlia2015 the status says that it in under process at the MOL. So I guess the MOL is yet to give an approval. Not sure if it is meant to take this long.


----------



## Adlia2015

Hi,
I think there has been some delays across the board.
Mine has been 2 weeks but no news yet.

My whole process has taken more than 5 months now since the day I accepted the offer.

My question to you earlier was related whether you are already in Visa stage or still in Tawteen or Security approval.
It seems you already passed the earlier two stages.

Cheers.


----------



## ak1984

Hi Adlia2015,
Have you received you visa yet? 
Eid holidays are starting from the 20th. I think the visa will now be issued after the 27th of September (when the holidays end). 

Best


----------



## Adlia2015

I got mine the next day after I wrote my post.
The visa was done two days earlier. The HR just forwarded to me 2 days after.

So overall it is still 2 weeks as promised.


----------

